# abdominal pressure during sex



## flower44

Hi girls,I'm a twenty yr old female- diagnosed with IBS 2 yrs ago.I go to the toilet about 4 times a day and while it's quite loose I have to spend a good 20min pushing before I can go.I am always experiencing either bloating, pain or abdominal pressure- it never seems to go away completely.I am on the FODMAP diet, taking anti-depressants to treat stomach pain, mintec, colofac (pain tablets), apple cider vinegar, exercise every morning, eat small portions, fibre supplements etc... everything I have ever heard about I try.But the abdominal pressure never seems to go away. I have a very supportive boyfriend (we have been going out for 3 yrs), and he understands that sex is uncomfortable for me, but its not fair!We rarely ever have sex..maybe once every few months because it is really uncomfortable for me- the pressure when he inserts himself into me.. goes onto my bowels and makes me feel like I need to go to the toilet...not very pleasant.Does anyone else find it really uncomfortable too? And what do you do to help?I've also found that my libido has completely gone because I now think of sex as an unenjoyable experience.Please help!!


----------



## billi

flower44 said:


> Hi girls,I'm a twenty yr old female- diagnosed with IBS 2 yrs ago.I go to the toilet about 4 times a day and while it's quite loose I have to spend a good 20min pushing before I can go.I am always experiencing either bloating, pain or abdominal pressure- it never seems to go away completely.I am on the FODMAP diet, taking anti-depressants to treat stomach pain, mintec, colofac (pain tablets), apple cider vinegar, exercise every morning, eat small portions, fibre supplements etc... everything I have ever heard about I try.But the abdominal pressure never seems to go away. I have a very supportive boyfriend (we have been going out for 3 yrs), and he understands that sex is uncomfortable for me, but its not fair!We rarely ever have sex..maybe once every few months because it is really uncomfortable for me- the pressure when he inserts himself into me.. goes onto my bowels and makes me feel like I need to go to the toilet...not very pleasant.Does anyone else find it really uncomfortable too? And what do you do to help?I've also found that my libido has completely gone because I now think of sex as an unenjoyable experience.Please help!!


hi, i'm new however i could have written this myself. for the past year or something, i've had like stabbing to internal bruising pains, normally on my left side, when i have sex. i've been checked out by scans so it's not anything like cancer or endometriosis. however, if you haven't been checked for these, you should just incase it's not the IBS.the thing is i've looked through various threads and information and nothing or no-one seems to have found a solution to this. part of my problem now is that because i think it's going to hurt, it does. maybe try more relaxation methods to get rid of bloating? worrying about IBS fuels it, it seems..


----------



## mamaskoby

I would get an internal check by a GYN. Tell her whats going on. Sounds to me like you may have ovarian cysts (completly normal) or something else going on, like endometriosis or a fibroid. Best of luck to you! I have had all of those at one time or another and it always hurt when having sex!


----------



## billi

mamaskoby said:


> I would get an internal check by a GYN. Tell her whats going on. Sounds to me like you may have ovarian cysts (completly normal) or something else going on, like endometriosis or a fibroid. Best of luck to you! I have had all of those at one time or another and it always hurt when having sex!


i've actually had one in between the time i posted that and now.. absolutely nothing! i was almost hoping for something to come up, something that could be treated but more something to blame.however, during the scan the gyno said that i was very gassy and it actually made it hard for the probe to see what's going on. from this, i've.. well not figured out, but guessed that the pain may be from my IBS directly. the gas was around my bowels and that's exactly where it hurts during sex. i've never had a proper hold on my diet (my IBS is getting worse as i haven't done this at all yet) so i plan to figure out a diet that makes me less bloated and to get my movements regular and i have a feeling this may help the pain.


----------



## rellybelly17

i understand your pain! i used to have this problem a lot but i have found that if i go to the bathroom first i feel a lot better. have you tried different positions that take the pressure off of your tummy? maybe try being on top. for me doggy style works the best because my tummy hurts less and i dont have to worry about him seeing my bloated tummy because its underneath lol.good luck and dont give up!!!


----------



## flower44

Thank you all soooooo much for replying!!!I am so glad I'm not the only one- I was stressing out because I couldn't find any information where other people experienced the same horrible pressure!Rellybelly- thankyou for replying, my partner and I have started looking up different positions to see what is comfortable - so far it's only the missionary- I don't know how you cope with doggy style I find that puts so much pressure on my bowels!Billi- thankyou for replying. Wow I had the same examination (a camera/ultrasound kind of like a dildo pushed inside?)- and I had the exact same result! So gassy she could hardly see! I follow a very strict diet (low FODMAP + extra things) and it does help my symptoms significantly but obviously my stomach is still upset about something







- look up sue shepherd Low FODMAP on google- her diet is excellent- maybe it can help you.Mamaskoby- thankyou for replying too. god sounds like you've had way more than enough to deal with! Thanks for your advice.Thank you all for replying- Although I'm not glad you experience it I am glad that I am not alone with finding IBS creates a horrible pressure on the bowels during sex!!-


----------



## lidelg51

Horrible situation really and I once had similar pains during intercourse as well. I havn't had them in a while now but back when I was having the problems like you described, I found that we had to pick our "romantic times" a bit more carefully, avoiding relations just after eating. I also found that when using the female on top position and its various forms, the pain was much less and I could control the depth and frequency of thrusting a great deal better. Hope you get a handle on this problem cause I know how it can really cause difficulty in a relationship.


----------

